# A Wish for All the Men :)



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy "Men's Valentine's Day"!! May you all get your steak & a BJ. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

typewittyusernamehere said:


> Happy "Men's Valentines Day"!! May you all get your steak & a BJ.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not sure I understand...but will forward to my wife IMMEDIATELY!

Thanks!!!


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Not sure I understand...but will forward to my wife IMMEDIATELY!
> 
> Thanks!!!




Steak and BJ Day


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

If there's a site for it on the internet, it MUST be legit!


----------



## typewittyusernamehere (Feb 12, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> If there's a site for it on the internet, it MUST be legit!


:smthumbup: :lol: Right????


----------



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

I was reading that yesterday and honest to god I was dead confused when whoever it was said that Valentines Day is for women? Do men really think they have to go running round doing this, that and the other- is it really not a reciprocal day?

I mean, I don't expect OH to pull out all the stops- if anything it's me thinking what I can do for him.

I reckon women should have a whole separate day too then *thinks* I'm liking the thought of Ben-and-Jerrys-Cherry-Garcia-and-Him-Dressed-Up-in-Mechanics-Overalls-with-Messy-Hair-and-Wiping-His-Sweaty-Brow-With-The-Back-of-His-Forearm-Day guys?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmmm....the calendar I have says it is National Potato Chip Day. Sorry guys. It looks as though your holiday is being shared with the potato chip.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

tobio said:


> I was reading that yesterday and honest to god I was dead confused when whoever it was said that Valentines Day is for women? Do men really think they have to go running round doing this, that and the other- is it really not a reciprocal day?


No it is not a reciprocal day. I don't know a SINGLE man who wishes that stupid Hallmark holiday would not be wiped off the calendar.


----------



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

Mom6547 said:


> No it is not a reciprocal day. I don't know a SINGLE man who wishes that stupid Hallmark holiday would not be wiped off the calendar.


Yeah, I know my OH will go to great lengths to emphasise for me not to do or get him anything, it's meaningless, we can show we love each other on any day- although if he got wind of today, I think all of a sudden he might be interested in "celebrating" special days!

I wonder what vegetarians have?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

tobio said:


> Yeah, I know my OH will go to great lengths to emphasise for me not to do or get him anything, it's meaningless, we can show we love each other on any day- although if he got wind of today, I think all of a sudden he might be interested in "celebrating" special days!
> 
> I wonder what vegetarians have?


Tofu dogs... For both.

C


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

tobio said:


> I wonder what vegetarians have?


Potato Chips? Then we have both holidays covered.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

im guessing im gonna get what my wife got for valentines....zilch


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

I thought today was Pi day.


----------



## CarolinaGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

My son turns 5 today. Unfortunately for his dad, the birthday boy gets to pick the menu. So, its "mac & cheese and green bean day" here at casa carolina girl.  1 outta 2 ain't too bad though. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hicks said:


> I thought today was Pi day.


It's that today also.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

What... I... I did not get any steak...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

twenty minutes left... I had meatloaf & cheesecake... 


............thats it I'm done with holidays..........


----------

